# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Whats wrong with this forum?

## wicked442

Why cant i view current threads? Why cant i view my profile? Had i known this board was so limited and had so many on going probs i would not have wasted my time joining. When is Admin going to address these probs?

----------


## BG

I have a great idea, why dont you find a new forum........

----------


## xthedukex

you need 100 posts to open more things up !!

----------


## wicked442

> I have a great idea, why dont you find a new forum........


 Thanks ds ^^|^

----------


## wicked442

> you need 100 posts to open more things up !!


Thanks bro. I guess i need to start posting.

----------


## austinite

Most "smart" people read the rules when they join a forum. Had you done that, you would know that you aren't allowed to access certain areas until you have certain amount of posts. 

Stupid original comments by you.

----------


## wicked442

> Most "smart" people read the rules when they join a forum. Had you done that, you would know that you aren't allowed to access certain areas until you have certain amount of posts. Stupid original comments by you.


 I think the current thread prob has been a prob for a while
I should be able to view my own profile,not others. So before you start throwing insults maybe re-read my orig post. Others have pointed out probs months ago. Just curious why things are still not working.

----------


## austinite

Your shit attitude was replied to with a shitty attitude . You can dish it but you can't take it? Get lost, kiddo.

----------


## wicked442

> Your shit attitude was replied to with a shitty attitude . You can dish it but you can't take it? Get lost, kiddo.


All i did was point out probs that many others have. I have a great attitude,but its pretty easy to get you worked up i see. And im sure you are younger than i am "kiddo" wtf.

----------


## austinite

Go away kid.

----------


## wicked442

> Go away kid.


 I came to check this forum out and maybe run some aas/ds/ph logs not get in a pissing match with some azzhole. If you are upset about the probs i asked about then do something about them or get off my azz.
As far as your "kid" goes unless you are in your 50s then you have no room to talk. "Old man"

----------


## austinite

Go away kid.

----------


## wicked442

I dont know who im dealing with here,a dog some bitch or some high strung azzhole that thinks they are gate keeper. Either way if thats the best you can come up with then you should go back to copy/paste info threads and stop taking up my time.

----------


## austinite

Go away kid.

----------


## wicked442

Its people like you that make forums like this very unappealing. Im sure thats great for business.

----------


## austinite

Go away kid.

----------


## wicked442

Fuk you

----------


## austinite

Go away kid.

----------


## BG

Go far away kid.

----------


## BG

I honestly didn't think my reply was very shitty. It was just a good idea because last thing we need is another asshole with an attitude. I think I was right on with this one!  :Wink:

----------


## wicked442

> I honestly didn't think my reply was very shitty. It was just a good idea because last thing we need is another asshole with an attitude. I think I was right on with this one!


 Who said your reply was shitty? I simply asked why some of this forum is not working,and hasnt been for a while. If i hit a nerve maybe try and fix it instead of acting immature and jumping my ass. I dont want probs. i just want to be a member of this forum to learn and contribute info. If i stepped on toes or came across as an asshole i am sorry to all of you.
And this kid thing is very played out. I happen to be 40.

----------


## BG

We're just having some fun with you, enjoy. Just becareful how you come off , first impressions go a long way around here. You should be fine once you get you post count up.

----------


## wicked442

> We're just having some fun with you, enjoy. Just becareful how you come off , first impressions go a long way around here. You should be fine once you get you post count up.


Yes that was my bad. I was a little frustrated and acted like a dick unintentionally. I like the subject matter on this forum and would like to continue learning and contributing. 
And to austinite i appologize for my words. That is not how i am, but i felt cornered and lost my cool for a bit.

----------


## BG

No worries.

----------


## austinite

> Yes that was my bad. I was a little frustrated and acted like a dick unintentionally. I like the subject matter on this forum and would like to continue learning and contributing. 
> And to austinite i appologize for my words. That is not how i am, but i felt cornered and lost my cool for a bit.


No worries. Welcome aboard, kiddo.

----------


## spywizard

hey is this kid still here..

----------


## wicked442

> No worries. Welcome aboard, kiddo.


Haha. Thanks guys.

----------


## wicked442

> hey is this kid still here..


He is he is. :beerchug:

----------


## RoHam

This whole sites a joke, they promise a free bottle for registering and never send anything or answer questions about it. Its a supplement company anyway, not real steroids ....what a joke. Im going to give it another day then I will post a blog on enternet explorer so the truth is told

----------


## slfmade

> This whole sites a joke, they promise a free bottle for registering and never send anything or answer questions about it. Its a supplement company anyway, not real steroids....what a joke. Im going to give it another day then I will post a blog on enternet explorer so the truth is told


Another kid expecting a Genie in a bottle.

----------


## wmaousley

> I have a great idea, why dont you find a new forum........



Inspirational wisdom for all new forum members. Read the damn forum rules new guys and you will know how this forum operates.

----------


## *Admin*

> This whole sites a joke, they promise a free bottle for registering and never send anything or answer questions about it. Its a supplement company anyway, not real steroids....what a joke. Im going to give it another day then I will post a blog on enternet explorer so the truth is told



Who have you asked about the free bottle? I have received nothing from you?

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

> This whole sites a joke, they promise a free bottle for registering and never send anything or answer questions about it. Its a supplement company anyway, not real steroids....what a joke. Im going to give it another day then I will post a blog on enternet explorer so the truth is told


what? you mean you can't get free illegal drugs in the mail simply by signing up for a public discussion forum? who would have thought?

----------


## lovbyts

> This whole sites a joke, they promise a free bottle for registering and never send anything or answer questions about it. Its a supplement company anyway, not real steroids....what a joke. Im going to give it another day then I will post a blog on enternet explorer so the truth is told





> Another kid expecting a Genie in a bottle.





> Inspirational wisdom for all new forum members. Read the damn forum rules new guys and you will know how this forum operates.





> what? you mean you can't get free illegal drugs in the mail simply by signing up for a public discussion forum? who would have thought?


Come on guys, dont pick on the new guy. You may hurt his feelings. You know how these newbies are.

----------

